# I Need Major Help



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

:4-dontkno ok i dont know wat do to do here im trying to run a server from home but my router will firewalls it out for some reason take a look and tell me what i do here







if it is to small please let me know


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

That's too small to see anything.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Step 1 Open your web browser and enter the IP address of your D-Link router (192.168.0.1). Enter username (admin) and your password (blank by default).

Step 2 Click on the Advanced tab at the top and then click Virtual Server on the left side. 

From the D-link site (My comments in parentheses): 

Step 3 Check Enabled to activate entry.

Step 4 Enter a name for your virtual server entry. (Webserver maybe)

Step 5 Next to Private IP, enter the IP address of the computer on your local network that you want to allow the incoming service to. (If you aren't sure what it is, hit start then run and type in "cmd" and hit enter. When it loads type "ipconfig" and your ip will be displayed, and its usally 192.168.0.x)

Step 6 Choose Protocol Type - either TCP, UDP, or both. If you are not sure, select both.

Step 7 Enter the port information next to Private Port and Public Port. The private and public ports are usually the same. The public port is the port seen from the WAN side, and the private port is the port being used by the application on the computer within your local network. (For a webserver, the port is 80.)

Step 8 Enter the Schedule information.

Step 9 Click Apply and then click Continue.


----------



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

ok i have fixed that all now when i asked a friend to go into my site he said it works it shows apache test page now im following a guide to make this server and i edited the files like the guide required then i tryed restarting apache said " The Requested Operation Has Failed " now i tryed uninstalling apache and reinstalling it now when i reinstall it, it says file apache 2 cannot be found so their no installion files i was trying to add php to apache. If anyone could be a very very big help and make this server thing for me i would be very thank full and give them unlimted web hosting with unlimited domains for free. Ill pay for it all. And if you will build this server for me i will give you any information required


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

First of all, you had it working. It just needed to be configured properly. What I would do is uninstall Apache again. Then reboot. Then re-install Apache. See if you can get it to install properly. If you can, make sure it works. If it does, find the httpd.conf file and look through it for the VirtualHost section (probably towards the bottom). This is where you need to set your options for your site and where you'll tell Apache where your HTML/PHP files are located.


----------



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

ok good ill try restarting and installing again if it works can u help me out with the configuration i basickly want a webhosting site like yours Skie.....


TOTaly messed up i need major help right now. I reinstall in and i press start and it says the serivice Apache2 is not installed how can i install it please help i need to get my server running.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

What is the file name that you downloaded to install Apache?


----------



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

it is called 


apache_2.0.55-win32-x86-no_ssl


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

When you did the install, did you select "for All Users, on Port 80, as a Service" or "only for the Current User, on Port 8080, when started Manually"?


----------



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

for all users


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Do you have a little Icon by the clock for Apache?


----------



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

yes i do but instead of an arrow being inside the circle its just a red dot

all so when i click start or restart it said the service Apache2 cannot be found or it is missing and also when i look in the files in my computer in the drive and all the stuff i goto apache groups some of the main files are missing whats up with that it was working fine earlyer:4-dontkno


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

krakozia said:


> yes i do but instead of an arrow being inside the circle its just a red dot


Right click on it and choose Open Apache Monitor. Select the service and click Start. If that doesn't work, post the error message. Also, if it doesn't work, click the Services button in the monitor. Towards the top you should see "Apache2". If you don't, post and say so.


----------



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

*error*











this is what shows up when i hit start and there is no apache2 service i think somthings wrong when it installs because ive tryed uninstalling many times i did add/ remove programs and that removed it to ive restarted my comp so .... what can i do to fix this problem?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Try this. Open a DOS window by clicking Start, then Run. Type in "cmd" (without the quotes). Now type the following 2 commands exactly as I have listed:


```
cd "C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\"
apache.exe -k install -n "Apache2"
```


----------



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

Skie said:


> Try this. Open a DOS window by clicking Start, then Run. Type in "cmd" (without the quotes). Now type the following 2 commands exactly as I have listed:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


is that 2 differnt commands or like wat just put exzactly what i type in the cmds


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

That's 2 seperate commands. One per line. Just type type the first, hit enter, then type the second and hit enter.


----------



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

*Idea*










didn't work but what if you had msn and we did remote assistance
and you could click everything and type everything yourself so i dont make any mistakes if you want it would just be very helpful


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

You did the commands in the wrong order. And I'm using Linux, not Windows. I can't access a Windows computer in the manner that you're describing, especially if you have a firewall. 

You need to do the first command exactly as I wrote it, THEN do the second command.


----------



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

*Finnaly*

Finnaly there is some results now what i type?










and by the way thanks for all this help


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Are you able to start Apache now?


----------



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

*Well it doesn't say missing apache*

It doesn't say missing apache now. Now it says this but i allways get this what file to i edit to make this work?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

If you try stop, then start, do you still get that error?


----------



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

OK GOOD NO ERRORS now how do i configure it all like i just want to run a basic web hosting site


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Click on Start->All Programs->Apache HTTP Server->Configure Apache Server->Edit the Apache httpd.conf Configuration File.

This should open up a Notepad window with a bunch of stuff. You don't have to go through it line by line, but you do need to at least skim it. If you scroll all the way to the bottom, you'll see a section that's commented out. It should say "VirtualHost". You'll need to create a VirtualHost section and then restart Apache once you've saved the changes. The one they give you is just an example, so use that to create your own.


----------



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

but like what should i put as my virtual host i dont know what that is


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

This is the virtualhosts section of my httpd.conf file:


```
<VirtualHost *>
ServerName www.gamelazer.com
ServerAlias gamelazer.com
DocumentRoot C:\apache2triad\htdocs
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *>
ServerName dumberdrummer.gamelazer.com
DocumentRoot C:\apache2triad\htdocs\dumberdrummer
</VirtualHost>
```
Basically, it tells apache what your domain name is, what the alias is, and where the document root is (Where the files that will be shown when you access the given serverName in a browser.)

The second is for a subdomain, dumberdrummer.gamelazer.com. I simply added a folder in my htdocs folder and told it to be used as dumberdrummer.gamelazer.com. 

Simple. So just replace the already there values with the correct ones and you should be good.


----------



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

when i look at it, it says this

#<VirtualHost *:80>
# ServerAdmin [email protected]
# DocumentRoot /www/docs/dummy-host.example.com
# ServerName sr-hosting.no-ip.org
# ErrorLog logs/dummy-host.example.com-error_log
# CustomLog logs/dummy-host.example.com-access_log common
#</VirtualHost>

i changed the part where it says server name


see if u look at skies homepage thats what i want basicly exactly what he has except i have my own layout and for the info that i know is.....

my url

sr-hosting.no-ip.org

my e-mail

[email protected]

server name:

sr-hosting.no-ip.org (i registered apache with this info)


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Here's an example of one of my Virtual Hosts:


```
NameVirtualHost 1.2.3.4:80

<VirtualHost 1.2.3.4>
ServerAdmin [email protected]
DocumentRoot /home/username/public_html
ServerName www.domain.com
User username
Group username
ServerAlias domain.com www.domain.com
CustomLog domlogs/domain.com combined
ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /home/username/public_html/cgi-bin/
</VirtualHost>
```
Make sure you use YOUR IP address in place of the "1.2.3.4". Also, replace all instances of "domain.com" with your domain and "username" with your username.

Some other changes you need to make are the following (since you're on Windows):

For any file/folder paths, use the Windows convention, not the Linux convention as shown above. In other words, the DocumentRoot line should look like: "DocumentRoot C:\website\" (or something similar).

Remove the #'s in front of each line. The # means that the line is a comment, and therefore, those lines will not be looked at. 

Once you've made the changes, restart Apache.


----------



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

but could u maybe tell me what i need to change?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Please re-read what I posted. You can copy/paste what I provided, but you'll need to make changes. I've specified what needs to be changed. Since I don't know where your HTML files are located and since I don't know your username, I can't tell you what to write down.


----------



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

once again can u edit what i need and paste it on here so i can change it?



```
#<VirtualHost *:80>
# ServerAdmin [email protected]
# DocumentRoot /www/docs/dummy-host.example.com
# ServerName sr-hosting.no-ip.org
# ErrorLog logs/dummy-host.example.com-error_log
# CustomLog logs/dummy-host.example.com-access_log common
#</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

ok, we've both told you what to do, and now skie just told you that he CAN'T do what you are asking him to do. 

You will have to do it yourself, just reread our posts.


----------



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

what username and what html files and when i try copying the code u told me skie and pasteing it and editing everything i can it and restart apache it says failed to do the requested option so what do i do this is annoying me


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

#<VirtualHost *:80> <-- REPLACE THIS WITH YOUR IP ADDRESS (192.168.0.2 or something like that, hit start, then run and type cmd. When the window pops up, type ipconfig and it will display your ip address. 
# ServerAdmin [email protected] <-- REPLACE THIS WITH YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS
# DocumentRoot /www/docs/dummy-host.example.com <-- REPLACE THIS WITH THE PATH TO YOUR FILES YOU WANT TO SHOW UP ON YOUR SERVER. (For example, C:\htdocs. Then you put all of your files in c:\htdocs and they'll show up on the server. 
# ServerName sr-hosting.no-ip.org (You have this right, I think)
# ErrorLog logs/dummy-host.example.com-error_log (Replace with the path to your error log. C:\logs\foo
# CustomLog logs/dummy-host.example.com-access_log common (same as above)
#</VirtualHost>

That's all there is to it. Then restart apache (Or just restart your computer) and all should work. Remove the #s as well or else nothing will work.


----------



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

ok this is what happend atleast it doesn't say failed anymore heres what the lines look like now and also when i put the root file that shows on the server theres nothing in there yet...



```
<VirtualHost 192.168.0.100:80>
 ServerAdmin [email protected]
 DocumentRoot C:\Documents and Settings\Krakozia\My Documents\server
 ServerName sr-hosting.no-ip.org
 ErrorLog C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\error
 CustomLog C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\error
</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

I was wondering about the paths and I guess I was right. All paths need to be enclosed within quotes ( " "). 

Example: 


```
<VirtualHost 192.168.0.100:80>
 ServerAdmin [email protected]
 DocumentRoot "C:\Documents and Settings\Krakozia\My Documents\server"
 ServerName sr-hosting.no-ip.org
 ErrorLog "C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\error"
 CustomLog "C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\error"
</VirtualHost>
```
BTW, I just found this link which seems to have a very detailed writeup of installing/configuring Apache on Windows. http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/31.html


----------



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

im about to read this site u posted now also this is what the code looks like now and once again thanks for all this help


```
<VirtualHost 192.168.0.100:80>
 ServerAdmin [email protected]
 DocumentRoot "C:\Documents and Settings\Krakozia\My Documents\server"
 ServerName sr-hosting.no-ip.org
 ErrorLog "C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\error"
 CustomLog "C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\error"
</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

I didn't notice this, but CustomLog needs to look like this:


```
CustomLog "C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\error" common
```
ErrorLog might also need to have the word "common" at the end.


----------



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

oh look a new error lol


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

make sure you didn't accidentally delete a > some where, either in the opening <VirtualHost> or in the Ending </VirtualHost>


----------



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

ok this hosting thing is to hard for me right now can we try to make it just so i can host my own website instead of having webhosting i just want my own website thats it


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

You can't have a website without a webserver. Either you create one yourself or you find a hosting company that'll do it for you.


----------



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

oh then lol lets make a server lol


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

krakozia said:


> oh then lol lets make a server lol


That's what we've been helping you with.


----------



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

ok u know what guys im really serious about this now ive been think about it over the past few days and i really wanna get this working so can we sorta start from scratch so its easyer




Ok SO can u tell me what to do.....


I iNstall apache then what...?


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

http://apache2triad.net/ is apache MYSQL and PHP all bundled together in one easy .exe

There will be a little configuration behind it, but it will pretty much install itself.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

I should have probably posted that earlier, might have saved some time. 

I thought about it, but decided against it. Don't exactly know why..


----------



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

ok i installed it and now im very lost i dont know what to do


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Installing Apache is only half of the battle. The other half is to edit the httpd.conf file (apache's config file). This information was provided to you in previous posts. Apache will not work right until it's configured properly.


----------



## Jayso (Nov 2, 2005)

ok mate, why don't you upload your http.conf file onto the forums, and tell us the information on where you want your files to be located on YOUR computer and tell us whether you own a domain (or static IP address) or not

Then one of us (whoever is first) will configure it for you and it'll start working

*Be Nice*


----------



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

*httpd.conf*

View attachment server info.txt
the server location sr-hosting.no-ip.org it is a dynamic ip so i used no-ip. my ip adress is 192.168.0.100 and my normal ip that i use through my router is:72.56.36.150 my default gateway is 192.168.0.1 umm its gonna be a web hosting server but ill start off as a normal server just with my own website and my own forum and the files will be located in.....C:\Documents and Settings\Krakozia\My Documents\server im using windows xp professional.


----------



## Jayso (Nov 2, 2005)

You can ignore this thread now, we have just about finished solving it on MSN


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Thank You Jayso. This has indeed been a long battle. :smile:


----------



## Jayso (Nov 2, 2005)

Basically all was wrong was his apache wasn't configured properly:
1. He wasn't listening on *:80 he had it down as 80 (not sure if it really matters)
2. He had the servername directive trying to listen to a noip address instead of localhost

But all is well now, wootage to me! (my post count is kinda high now, lol)


----------

